# Piano for the right hand?



## Manok

My thumb has been an issue with my left hand, I can't do much lately with it and was wondering while I was letting it rest if there was some right handed only piano music? I am aware of a few left handed, but have never heard something for the right hand?


----------



## kv466

Czerny has an etude for one hand and I think it's for the right,...feel better!


----------



## Turangalîla

Just because Ravel called it "Concerto for the Left Hand" does not mean that you couldn't do it with your right! He wrote it for a friend who lost his right hand in the war. If you want to give your left hand a rest, I am sure that Ravel would have been pleased for you to play it with your right one. This could apply to all left-hand music (you could consider it to be single-hand music). Brahms wrote a wonderful Chaconne for the left hand-and there are many more that I cannot remember right now.

Also, Chopin's Étude Op. 10, No. 1 is _almost_ entirely for the right hand...the LH plays slow octaves in half and whole notes the whole time. If your left hand can take that, you should be up for the challenge!


----------



## eorrific

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Just because Ravel called it "Concerto for the Left Hand" does not mean that you couldn't do it with your right! He wrote it for a friend who lost his right hand in the war. If you want to give your left hand a rest, I am sure that Ravel would have been pleased for you to play it with your right one. This could apply to all left-hand music (you could consider it to be single-hand music). Brahms wrote a wonderful Chaconne for the left hand-and there are many more that I cannot remember right now.
> 
> Also, Chopin's Étude Op. 10, No. 1 is _almost_ entirely for the right hand...the LH plays slow octaves in half and whole notes the whole time. If your left hand can take that, you should be up for the challenge!


I'm not an pianist, but someone told me that some of the chords in Ravel's Left Hand Concerto is almost impossible to do with the right?


----------



## Manok

I have been having pain in my thumb, and I don't really know whats causing it yet, it will be gone for awhile, and sometimes it will just e tender, and sometimes full out pain, and I keep dropping things. I think it has to do with how I hold things or sleep...


----------



## PetrB

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Just because Ravel called it "Concerto for the Left Hand" does not mean that you couldn't do it with your right! He wrote it for a friend who lost his right hand in the war. If you want to give your left hand a rest, I am sure that Ravel would have been pleased for you to play it with your right one. This could apply to all left-hand music (you could consider it to be single-hand music). Brahms wrote a wonderful Chaconne for the left hand-and there are many more that I cannot remember right now.
> 
> Also, Chopin's Étude Op. 10, No. 1 is _almost_ entirely for the right hand...the LH plays slow octaves in half and whole notes the whole time. If your left hand can take that, you should be up for the challenge!


The Ravel is so perfectly idiomatic that it is impossible to render it properly with either two hands or the right hand -- it is that perfectly adapted to the situation; it is one of the highest and most stunning examples of practical application of craft serving limitations in all of music literature. It is the only left-hand concerto which truly does not sound like it is for one hand. That it happens to be an indisputable masterpiece, both as a solo concertante work as well as a piece is another aspect at which to only marvel.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
This info from a friend of mine, an expert whose ken goes far far beyond mine:

Concerto for the RH, by the French composer (pupil of Koechlin) Henri Cliquet-Pleyel (1894-1963).

Concerto for Two Pianos (three hands) op.104 by Malcolm Arnold -- written for Cyril Smith and his wife, Phyllis Sellick. when Cyril Smith had suffered a catastrophic stroke that had left him with only his right hand in full working order, the reverse outcome to that of Wittgenstein's WWI misfortunes in fact.

Malcolm Arnold, Concerto for Two Pianos (three hands) op.104/mvt III:


----------



## Moira

Manok said:


> I have been having pain in my thumb, and I don't really know whats causing it yet, it will be gone for awhile, and sometimes it will just e tender, and sometimes full out pain, and I keep dropping things. I think it has to do with how I hold things or sleep...


Get thee to a doctor. Sometimes these things are signs of other problems.


----------



## Hausmusik

I have actually wondered for a while why there aren't any noteworthy Concertos for the Right Hand. Is a pianist's left hand less likely to be afflicted than the right?


----------

